# Banken - Verarsche total



## Rahmat (19 April 2003)

Hi, ist scheinbar nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber nur scheinbar:
Thema Euroeinführung.

Alles ist so gekommen, wie es sich die meisten Leute gedacht hatten:
Die Bevölkerung Deutschlands und der meisten anderen betroffenen Länder wurde nicht gefragt, da sie sich wahrscheinlich dagegen entschieden hätte.
Der DM-Euro-Kurs hat sich für "billige" Produkte, wie Brezeln, Bier und Butter auf dem Level 1:1 eingependelt,  da die Leute zuerst bei diesen Produkten nicht umgerechnet hatten und sich dann gegen die inzwischen etablierten Preise nicht mehr wehren konnten.
"Teure" Produkte wie Häuser und Autos hielten sich an den offiziellen Wechselkurs, da kein Mensch so vertrottelt ist, beim Hauskauf den Betrag nicht in DM umzurechnen.
Dito für Löhne und Gehälter (wenn man mal davon absieht, dass hier im Gegenteil ganz ordentlich nach unten gedreht wird  :evil:  :evil: !!!).
Aus Verbrauchersicht also eine tolle Sache:
Ein Problem, von dem mir nicht bewußt war, dass ich es überhaupt hatte, wurde gelöst: Ich mußte nicht mehr meine Gehirnzellen mit extrem schwierigen Umrechnungsaufgaben im Ausland belasten. (Ich liebe Ausländisches Geld, das hat für mich einen zusätzlichen Flair, *schnief*).
Dafür hat sich mein real existierendes Problem, der Mangel an Geld verschärft.
Danke an alle Beteiligten.
Ein weiteres Problem sind drohende Strafzahlungen von Ländern, die bestimmte Kriterien nicht erfüllen (können).
Hierzu rechne ich "arme" Länder, aber auch Deutschland: Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Deutsche Einheit, mit Umrechnung DDR-Mark gegen DM 1:1 schon eine heftige Belastung ist. Hinzu kommen jetzt die Umstellung auf den Euro, und wenn jetzt Deutschland verständlicherweise ins Schlingern kommt, drohen ihm wirklich sinnvollerweise zusätzliche Strafzahlungen. Nach dem Motto, wenn es Dir eh schon nicht besonders geht wird Dir zur Behlohnung noch eins übergebraten. Aber unsere Regierung hats ja so gewollt, frei nach Brechts Motto: "Nur die dümmsten Kälber wählen ihre Schlächter selber".
Das ganze soll dann der Steuerzahler finanzieren, der aufgrund obiger Situation eh schon nichts mehr in der Tasche hat.
Dass unsere Schuldenpolitik irgendwann zu einem Zusammenbruch führen muß ist mir klar, es ist mir nur ein Rätsel, wieso es wissentlich so beschleunigt wird.

O.K., das war alles vorhersehbar, aber wie ist es uns von den Banken (die wollten ja den Euro, nicht ich) verkauft worden?
1.) Kostenlose Wechsel DM in Euro.
2.) Niedrigere Gebühren bei Auslandsüberweisungen und bei Geldautomaten im Ausland, da keine Umrechnung mehr nötig und kein Kursrisiko und Wechselgebühren mehr anfallen.

Und wie sieht die Wirklichkeit aus?
1.) Kostenloser Wechsel nur, falls ein Konto bei der Bank existiert, ansonsten Zahlemann & Söhne.
Ist ja kein Problem, dann gehe ich halt zu meiner Bank; ja, Du und ich schon, aber der Sozialhilfeempfänger ohne festen Wohnsitz und Arbeitsplatz hat kein Konto, kriegt er nicht von der Bank, von der gleichen Bank, die ihn jetzt fragt: "Wieso haben Sie kein Konto bei uns? Wenn Sie ein Konto hätten...."
Die Währungsunion finanziert von den ärmsten Menschen ...
Feine Sache.
2.) Und jetzt kommt der Überhammer:
Bei Gebühren für Auslandsüberweisungen und Geldabhebungen vom Automaten im Ausland hat sich nichts getan, bis jetzt. Jetzt wird den Banken aber langsam auf die Füße getreten, da diese sich verpflichtet haben diese Gebühren zu "harmonisieren" mit obiger Argumentation.
Das gefällt den Banken jetzt überhaupt nicht, obwohl sie sich dazu verpflichtet haben (sozusagen als Kuhhandel, damit der Verbraucher die Kröte "Euro" leichter schluckt).
Aber halt, da haben sie plötzlich einen Geistesblitz:
Es heißt ja nur harmonisiern, d.h. anpassen. Es steht niergends geschrieben in welcher Richtung *freuFreuFreu...*
D.h. als erstes werden die Gebühren beim Geldabheben von einer fremden Bank innerhalb Deutschlands an die wesentlich höheren Gebühren im Ausland angepaßt. Ist diese Kröte verdaut folgt wahrscheinlich die Harmonisierung von Überweisungsgebühren.
Ich weiß nicht, wer von Euch schon öfter mal ebay-Geschäfte mit Österreich oder der Schweiz abgewickelt hat.
Die sehen meistens so aus: Artikel für 10,- Euro versteigert, Versand 3,- Euro, Überweisungsgebühren: 20,- Euro oder so ähnlich. Ist ja im Internet- und Computerzeitalter auch extrem kostenintensiv, zwei Zahlen auf zwei Konten zu ändern  .
Bei der ganzen Geschichte fühlt man sich dann natürlich ordentlich verarscht und spart sich die Überweisungsgebühren, indem mam halt ein paar Euroscheine in einen Briefumschlag packt und das restliche Kleingeld irgendwie gerundet in Form von Briefmarken.
Wenn das jetzt aber auch noch in Deutschland so sein soll, dann sehe ich uns bald ins Mittelalter zurückfallen und Tauschhandel betreiben, und das mit unserer Technik !!!!!
Interessant ist vor allem die dreiste Begründung der Banken:
1.) Sie (die "armen" Banken) wollen das ja eigentlich gar nicht, aber sie werden ja vom Gesetzgeber zu dieser "Harmonisierung" gezwungen.
2.) Bei den Automaten: Das Aufstellen und der Unterhalt der Automaten sind so teuer, dass die "arme" Bank die Kosten irgendwie wieder reinholen muß.
Interessant ist dies vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, dass die Banken Banking per PC, Geldautomat oder mit EC-Karte in Geschäften forciert haben, da die manuelle Bearbeitung von z.B. Euroschecks zu personalintensiv und damit teuer ist. Der Euroscheck wurde sabotiert und defacto abgeschafft, indem die Banken die 400,- DM Deckungszusage abschafften und die Zahlung per Scheckkarte probagierten. Einzelhandelsgeschäfte wurden mehr oder weniger (durch Konkurrenzdruck) gezwungen selber Kartenlesegeräte (für teures Geld) aufzustellen und damit neue Kosten zu übernehmen, die mit ihrem eigentlichen Geschäft eigentlich gar nichts zu tun haben.
Noch übler ist der Zwang Kreditkarten akzeptieren zu müssen, denn dafür verlangen die Kreditinstitute echte prozentuale Umsatzbeteiligungen + Gebühren. D.h. hier zocken sie ab bis zum geht nicht mehr, für eine Leistung, die sie selber nicht erbracht haben und der Händler bleibt auf der Strecke.

Insgesamt gesehen bewahrheitet sich wider einmal meine viel zitierte Meinung:
"Denke Dir die schlimmsten Lumpereien aus, die Deine beschränkte Phantasie zuläßt, die dreistesten Lügen und die größten Unverschämtheiten, verdoppel das Ganze und Du hast die Wahrheit schon halb erreicht."

 Rahmat


----------



## Devilfrank (20 April 2003)

Was ein Einbruch in eine Bank gegen die Gründung einer Bank?
B. Brecht - aus "Dreigroschenoper"


----------



## Rahmat (21 April 2003)

Hi Frank,

ich gebe zu, Dein zusammenfassendes Zitat ist "etwas kürzer" als mein Geschreibsel und enthält so ziemlich genau den gleichen Inhalt.

mfg
 Rahmat


----------



## Devilfrank (21 April 2003)




----------



## Guest (26 April 2003)

*Banken wollen Geld verdienen ?*

Moin

@ Rahmat
Ich weiß gar nicht was du willst.:gruebel:
 Die wollen nur unser Bestes.   

Wurde doch bei der Umstellung  von  Barzahlung (Lohntüte) auf
Girokonto auch schon ähnlich gehandhabt.
Also: Gewohnheitsrecht. 

M.f.G.

Stan

P.s: 
Kommt ein Deutscher in eine griechieche Bank  und sagt:
"Ich möchte ein Gyroskonto eröffnen."
Der Kassierer:" Das ist bei uns nicht Ouzo." :kotz: o.s.ä.


----------



## Rahmat (26 April 2003)

*Re: Banken wollen Geld verdienen ?*



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Die wollen nur unser Bestes.



Das kriegen sie aber nicht   

M.f.G.
Rahmat


----------

